# Anyone Try Hi-Tech Jack'd Up with DMAA Yet?



## svt2001 (Aug 12, 2014)

I want to purchase this but Hi-Tech seems kind of sketchy with their product line.  Has anyone pulled the trigger on this preworkout?

Some more info about the product below.
[h=1]Hi-Tech: Jack&#146;d Up 45 Servings Pineapple (W/ DMAA)[/h]    [h=2]$31.99[/h]         	JACK'D UP-The Ultimate Pre-Workout Formula JACK'D UP is the Ultimate  Pre-Workout formula and can be compared to a new and improved version of  the original Jack 3D by USP Labs. USP Labs as most people know  reformulated their product due to pressure from the FDA. Hi-Tech has  created a similar product, but Hi-Tech improved upon their original  formula in a few ways. Do you enjoy having tons of energy, strength, and  endurance for your workouts? There's nothing like the right combination  of compounds taken pre-workout to deliver consistently mind-blowing  workouts to help you achieve your goals. After all, if your workouts are  lacking, you can all but forget about making the type of progress you  are looking for anytime soon. Hi-Tech Jack'D UP gives you all the  aggression you desire and ability to lift more weight, pump out more  reps and have incredible and long-lasting energy, along with enormous  muscle-engorging pumps. Jack'D UP is the most intense pre-workout  product you will ever want to use again. The amount of energy and focus  is perfect, pumps and vascularity are out of this world, but most  importantly you will feel great throughout your entire workout. No  crash, no bloat, no headaches, no disappointing workouts.

*Supplement Facts*
  	Serving Size 1 Scoop (5.55 grams)
  	Servings Per Container: 45 Amount Per Serving
  	                         % Daily Value*
  	Proprietary Blend              
  	 4145mg * (L-Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate, Creatine Nitrate, Creatine  HCL, Disodium Creatine Phosphate, Creatine Monohydrate, Beta Alanine  (CarnoSyn®), Caffeine, 1,3 Dimethylamylamine HCL, Schisandra Chinensis  (Berry) Extract, Agmatine Sulphate)

  	* Daily Value not established Directions: Stir 3 scoops with 4-8 ounces  of cold water and consume 30-45 minutes before beginning activity. Due  to extreme potency, it's highly recommended to assess tolerance by using  a 1.5 scoop serving before consuming full dose, especially if you are  sensitive to stimulants. Some individuals may find 1, 1.5 or 2 scoops  per serving is the ideal dose for workout domination. DO NOT EXCEED 3  SCOOPS IN ANY 24 HOUR PERIOD.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 12, 2014)

I was going to.  Kelju did a thread on it a while ago.  It seems legit.  They are using these clone names with DMAA while they are hashing it out in court.  I forgot about it I should order some.


----------



## svt2001 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have 10 servings left of the original Hemo-Rage with DMAA that I use on leg days.  It is very effective and gets me through tough workouts.  The new Hemo-Rage without DMAA on the otherhand doesn't do a thing for me.  I am looking for a new leg day pre-workout, hopefully Jack'd Up will work.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds like a great product!


----------



## svt2001 (Aug 13, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Sounds like a great product!



Yeah, only thing is that they seem to be nudging people to take 3 scoops!  Maybe it's under dosed or something.  The original Jack3d even suggested to start with one scoop for the first week or two.  Personally, I never took more than one scoop since one is all that you need especially when you only use a pre-workout on tougher training days.  

Guys, you don't need a pre-workout for bicep curls!  You are just building a tolerance to the product for nothing.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2014)

We sold it in our store and got great feedback. Hi-tech is legit. I haven't heard anything about taking three scoops. We bought 20 units to test it out and they flew off the shelves. I never even got a chance to try it.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nope


----------

